# Griddle on Induction Cooktop



## dbdors (Jul 21, 2009)

We are moving to a new house that only has electric cooking. Currently we have a gas range and my wife and kids like to use a stove top griddle over two burners for burgers and the like.

We want to replace the old electric cook-top with an induction unit. The question is can we use a griddle across two burners?

We've seen some standard flat top electrics that have a bridge so that two burners can be used on a griddle. But can we do the same with induction?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't see why not.


----------



## welldonechef (Sep 28, 2008)

My griddle has a lip that you place over the two burners, so unfotunately it does not work with my induction flat top. If you are able to place them over the heat, there should not be a problem.

I solved my problem by using the plate on the BBQ. Works like a charm for indirect heat.


----------



## rbrosseau (Jan 19, 2009)

What you need for the induction burner is obviously iron content in the pan and direct contact with the element surface.So make sure that the griddle you do have, if it contacts the element surface, is iron and not aluminum and it should work. You could also try to find a low sided cast iron griddle pan as an alternative, Amazon.com sells tons of cast iron stuff.


----------

